# Looking for information on UV-B radiation and Dendrobates



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I have read that Dendrobates try to avoid UV-B radiation and that UV-B radiation effects larval development. I have pinpointed my research paper on this topic (most likely) and am looking for any input to this subject matter, and am also looking into it in terms of my own breeding of the PDFs and best keeping of them.

Any input, i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Mike,

Are you referring to this information about the frogs avoiding UV exposure (http://news.mongabay.com/2007/0418-frogs.html) ? 

The article states that this may be a recent adaptation but doesn't give a time line. I need to see how the original looks in the main publication. 

With respect to the tadpoles, there is some wide variations in this between species and intensity (for one example see UV EFFECTS ON AMPHIBIAN EGGS AND LARVAE; A. Langhelle et al. [1999, J. Herpetology 33(3):449-456] ) and UVB lighting in limited amounts has been used to resolve SLS issues in Dendrobatid tadpoles. 

Ed


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I was partly referring to this article. I found this one, and actually have the original copy of it. I have also been exploring more than only that one, and have been looking at many more things.

I would not feel right posting the article here on the boards since it was paid for. But it is good and has a great bunch of information.

From what I have been doing, i have been expanding my research to not only PDFs but amphibians in general.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

It seems to be an up and coming area of research as far as amphibians are concerned. You won't find much prior to 1998-2000 timeframe. I was curious when I setup my viv and basically didn't find anything conclusive.


----------

